# Free Cottage for a up to a Week



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I have a cottage on Long Point. Lake Erie, Canada.
Any member from this site is welcome to spend some time there for free. We usually rent it, but it is available until the end of the summer. 
Very family friendly. 3 bedrooms, 100ft from the lake. Very relaxing.
Shallow warm water. Huge deserted beach. You can even surf if the waves are big enough.
If you are an artist there is pure clay from a cliff up the lake a bit. Perfect for sculpture.
Right next to a bird sanctuary.
Nature lovers and relaxers only. It just goes not cut it as a party cottage.

Near Toronto.
Just get yourself close and I will get you there.
Just PM me and I will send you pictures.
Mark


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks for the pic Mark, I will have a think about it. :|


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Thats just the front.
The back is a bit nicer.


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

HA HA HA

Shit, I'll still take it!

I long to be back in Canada.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

OK. Bring some buckets


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

It has charactor I think....stop picking on it for being differant it just needs some TLC....I like it.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh, thats it fixed up.
See i took all the good stuff from that cottage next door.


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

To be honest I've stayed in places worse than that.

Looks a bit like some of the Bothies over here. he he


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok I will come clean. 
That is my house. 
My cousin - my wife - lives in the on next to it with our 3 eyed son.
The cottage is not nice like that ...what should I say... it is rustic. 
Ya it has rustic charm.
That?s what the real estate agent said when I bought it.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I would love to go and stay for a week or so. anyone want to meet there and have a vacation for a week?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

Damn, I want to turn it into a DP commune. I swear there are many days when all I want to do is get in the car and split.

Cheers, Mark. That's a fine offer! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

It is a genuine offer.
If I was smart enough to post a picture I would.

You know, one from just the right angle to make it look good and with photoshop mountians in the back.

I would have to pick up the beer cans first.

Oh, and get rid of the sign over the door that says 'Kiss MY Bass".


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

Mark, my good man, you're making this sound more appealing all the time.

Are you familiar with the phrase "Happy as a pig in shit"? Well that place might be shit but I'm most definitely a pig. he he


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

There is an "If It's Brown Flush It down. If it's Yellow let it Mellow" sign over the toilet(not really)
I could change it to "If It's Brown Leave it Around. If it's Yellow let it Mellow" and you could just roll around in the toilet.

Let me hear ya squeel like a pig.


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

HA HA HA.

Deedle ding ding ding ding ding ding diiiiiiiiiing. That was my attempt at Dueling Banjos by the way.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I do not know if they sell a chastity belt for men. You know, with a bit of extra room.
But, you had better get yourself one if you are going to stay over night.

The next part is simple.
Ding ding ding ding ding ding ding ding


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

LOL

Like I say, I've stayed in worse places before and come to no harm. Total horror movie clich? locations. One was a Bothy out in the middle of some woods miles from anywhere. Good times. 

Yeah, go on, you take all the easy parts. he he.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Ya , the next part I can not even sing in my head.
What's a bothy. Can you speak Toronto again please.


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

lol. Me neither. I get dizzy trying to keep up.

Don't worry; most people over here don't know what they are either. They're basically old abandoned buildings such as farmhouses. Over time people have added the odd piece of furniture here and there in some of them and people go there, stay a night or 2 and leave it just as it was found. Mainly used by hikers and the likes. No one owns them and they're not widely publicised due to the fact sooner or later there would be the inevitable bad element that would trash them.

So you're actually from Toronto? Whereabouts? I was in and around the downtown area a few years ago and LOVED it.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I work in Toronto but we live on a farm outside Toronto.


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

Well, you have a wonderful place there. Keep up the good work!

**EDIT**

That might have sounded like I was being cheeky about the lovely cottage but I was actually being sincere about Toronto.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry I missed that.
The hole thing was going down the toilet


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

Wah wah waaaaahhhhhhh!

Is it a working farm? What exactly do you do for a living?


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I design homes and additions. Anything residential.
I have to work in the city but I don't have to go very often


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

Ahhh wow. I'd love to have a head for doing stuff like that. When I was in Toronto a few years ago I saw billboards out near Scarborough for new homes being developed in the area. Don't suppose you had anything to do with those? I know I'm clutching at straws here but hey, you never know. 

Whereabouts in the city? I wish I could afford to come back there.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Ya you are clutching at straws and attacking windmills.
Do you know a guy named bill? He lives on planet earth somewhere.

I work mostly on the opposite side of TO.
I do not do developments. There is not much to do really. Flip the design, add a porch.....

I do renovations and rebuilds.


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

LOL.

I was gonna say, "Oh by the way, do you know a guy named Steve too?" he he.

Cool. Do you actually do the work too? So is it a company you work for or are you freelance?


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Very rarely do I pick up a hammer any more.
I am self employed.
You make way more money that way.

Steve is easy. He is the only guy on the moon.


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

Good stuff. Fancy giving me a job? he he

Ahhh so you _do_ know him? Cool.


----------

